# Looking for a sucker to keep with my Platy fry



## nuc (Apr 5, 2005)

I just got a 5Gal tank setup for my 25+ platy fry (three birthings) and I am looking for a good catfish or sucker to house in the tank to keep it a little cleaner.

I do have two Three-line cory's in my main 25Gal tank, would they be a good match? If not, then what kind would be better?

Thanks

Temp: 26 (78F)
Ph ~7.6
Hardish water


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Corys do not eat algae...
Id put an Oto in there.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Consider a couple of dwarf bristlenose. Otos need to be in groups and will primarily eat diatoms (soft brown algae). I normally grow out briostles along with fry.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Actually I don't think 5g is suita´ble for any sucker. And it wouldn't keep the tank clean, more the other way around.


----------



## platy3 (Jan 24, 2005)

I put an oto in with my guppy fry, and it seems to be working out ok. I also have them in a 5 gal.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree. Otos aren't suitable for a 5 gallon tank. They need to be in groups and its not pheasible to keep proper water conditions they require in a 5 gallon tank. Your best bet is a snail.


----------

